
The medieval marvel that most people miss - hwayern
http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20170427-the-extraordinary-angel-roofs-of-england-
======
tiemand
Not accessible from within the UK..

We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run
commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the
profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new
BBC programmes. You can find out more about BBC Worldwide and its digital
activities at www.bbcworldwide.com.

